# Astatotilapia aneocolor. breeding



## SAMhap (Aug 21, 2010)

i just put a male(1.5 inches) and 3 females(1.5inches) in a 10 gallon tank. they are breeding but, is the 10 gallon sufficient enough for them? the male is quite peaceful with his females.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

SAMhap said:


> i just put a male(1.5 inches) and 3 females(1.5inches) in a 10 gallon tank. they are breeding but, is the 10 gallon sufficient enough for them? the male is quite peaceful with his females.


No, far too small once they get bigger. I wouldn't try and keep them in less than a 36" tank, and with multiple females.


----------

